
China Dissident Says He’s Being Forced From N.Y.U. - teawithcarl
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/17/world/asia/china-dissident-says-hes-being-forced-from-nyu.html
======
teawithcarl
Chen Guangcheng is one of the purest souls on earth, like Mandela.

Many people I know in China are close friends with him.

The CCP govt in China has put pressure on NYU, to cancel the visas of
professors at NYU Shanghai. (Many US universities are expanding into China
with mainland campuses currently).

Guangcheng is simply telling the world about the dirty tactics China deploys
relentlessly. It's not selfish on his part - he doesn't have a selfish bone in
his body. Indeed, he risks even more of his family getting jailed/hurt in
China by revealing this news.

~~~
mynameishere
_Mandela_

Mandela was a terrorist. You weren't aware of this?

------
United857
From the article: "The university insists that Mr. Chen’s law school
fellowship was always meant to be for one year, and those who have worked
closely with him in recent months said he understood the time limitations of a
financial arrangement that even Mr. Chen acknowledged was extremely generous.
The fellowship’s end, Mr. Beckman said, “had nothing to do with the Chinese
government — all fellowships come to an end.”

It was a fellowship with a finite duration set out beforehand. Not apologizing
for the PRC government but this smacks of journalistic sensationalism about
nothing.

~~~
mathattack
Indeed, the school has no obligation to house someone on a fellowship
indefinitely. Let another school pick up the tab for the year, and get the
positive PR that comes with it. If he's worth it, someone else will help.

------
GigabyteCoin
If what I'm reading is true, I am absolutely disgusted and appalled.

This article reinforces the fact that post secondary academic institutions are
100% business oriented and makes me glad that they didn't get more than a
year's worth of tuition money out of me.

~~~
makeset
NYU is more a real estate company than a post-secondary academic institution.
Lacking an Ivy-level endowment, a lot of their efforts are centered around
(and much of their revenue comes from) acquiring and redeveloping real estate
in downtown Manhattan and renting it out as dorm space to sheltered
undergraduates at exorbitant rates. What recognition they may have cultivated
in recent years is also largely due to the name and the location, which they
try to bolster with their ever-expanding array of purple-flagged dorm
buildings around the city. Now that they have similar interests in Shanghai,
how is any of this surprising?

~~~
jrockway
If you think what NYU charges for dorm accommodations is ridiculous, wait
until you see how expensive the rest of Manhattan is.

~~~
achompas
When I was shopping for apartments before my Masters program, NYU charged more
for dorms than many available apartments in South Village.

~~~
jrs99
included in dorms are water, heat, cable, internet and even toilet paper,
light bulbs, furniture.

------
jrockway
I'm guessing the truth lies somewhere in the middle. Yes, his fellowship
expires in 1 year. And yes, it's easier for NYU to expand into China if they
let it expire.

I'm going to speculate that if he was on the tenure track, he wouldn't be let
go over this, however. But since his contract is conveniently expiring, it
doesn't make much sense to suffer any financial inconvenience for him.

------
kenster07
Lots of China-related articles being posted to HN today, from a non-hacker
publication.

------
outside1234
anything for the grant dollars!

------
o0-0o
This is just for his own safety /sarc.

